# How long does it take stitches to dissolve?



## jazzybaby9

I get more and more sore everyday and these stitches are driving me nuts. Just wondering how long until they've dissolved????


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Sometimes, never. I realised after our third son was born and I had stitches that the ones that came through my body four months after my 2nd c/s were not just flukes- I am allergic for sure! I was not believed even though I pulled the bright blue stitches out of my abdomen near my rib cage and from my sides as they just poked through my skin (our bodies are really amazing though, huh?). The dr said it was probably just _hair_...







:

I tore with ds3 and those stitches didn't dissolve either but caused so much swelling in such a short period of time that they caused a new set of tears and the original wound healed apart and I was soooooo itchy while this was going on.

I was told that that is normal too, but when I braved a look, it was obvious what was happening- my body was rejecting the stitches (again). I took them out, injested large amounts of vitamin C and by the next morning, all swelling and itchiness were gone, but sadly, I am not ever going to be the same, or even close







which would be easier for me to accept if it had been because of a more natural part of the process (live and learn- I _chose_ to have stitches still not realising the implications of my previous experience...).

I just thought I'd mention this because apparently, it's a lot more common than most drs will admit- reactions to stitches that is- because the stitches are imbibed with antibacterial chemicals. If I had known that, I wouldn't have had the tear stitches at all since i already know that I react strongly to that stuff.

I hope you feel better soon. Are you taking vitamin C?


----------



## Snork

I teach suturing and am constantly amazed how practitioners (especially doctors) dont keep abreast of the latest research into suturing materials and techniques. Many use the same old material for years without realising that ongoing research has shown it is outdated and better materials are on the market.

That said unless I know what was used on you and what technique was used, its impossible to say. If the right material was used your muscle tissue should hold together to begin repairng itself, with the material dissolving at about 15-30 days, completely gone by 45 days. The skin and very fragile areas (peri-urethral, labial) should have a much shorter lasting material, that will dissolve by 5-10 days and be completely gone by 20 days.

If they are causing you pain they may need snipping out. Get your midwife to check - they should not be getting more painful as time goes by, they should be improving.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Snork, I wish I could have asked you about this stuff then... Thank you for posting this though- I am interested in this just in case I ever have need in the future- I'd hate to be sticking myself with a sewing needle over a candle flame and cotton thread...

umm... just kidding... I think...


----------



## Mamabeakley

I agree that having them snipped out if they haven't disolved in a timely fashion is probably a good idea . . . but it may hurt. I kid you not, getting my failed-to-disolve stitches removed at my 6 wk pp visit was the most painful part of DS1's birth. Well, maybe it wasn't really, but it sure seemed that way! I chose NOT to get stitches 2nd time around.


----------



## sunshine's mama

22 days here so they could be completly gone if I felt for them. I had one here and one there and here and there....


----------

